
The last days of Doppler Lab, inventor of connected earpods - top256
https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-downfall-of-doppler-labs/
======
msabalau
What does it mean for the future of innovation if the founder's assessment is
correct: . "We fucking started a hardware business! There's nothing else to
talk about. We shouldn't have done that."

~~~
top256
imho just that you need to build something other companies cannot copy easily.

I worked on that [http://pilo.cool](http://pilo.cool) and stopped for
precisely that reason

------
dreamcompiler
I bought a pair of Here Ones. They were awesome, and they were much more
capable than Apple Airpods because they contained microphones and processed
real-world sound in real time. But the batteries only lasted about two hours.
If not for that fatal flaw, I'd have kept them.

Integrating a microphone with the speaker greatly enhances the range of things
such a device can accomplish, and I hope somebody eventually figures out how
to do it.

~~~
top256
Google is releasing such a product too

